# C'est X / Je suis X - au téléphone



## Igor89

Bonjour, j'ai vu que, pour se presenter au telephone, nous pouvons dire "c'est"  mais aussi "je suis..." . 
Cette expression est utilisée? Quelle est la difference avec "c'est" ? 
Merci


----------



## Bezoard

Cela dépend. 
Si c'est moi qui téléphone et que je me présente à  mon interlocuteur,  je dirais volontiers : _Bonjour, je suis Bezoard et je vous appelle pour..._
Si on me téléphone en demandant : _Bonjour,  pourrais-je parler à Bezoard?_,  je réponds : _c'est moi. _Ou si mon interlocuteur dit _: Bonjour, c'est bien Arthur Dupont?,_ je peux répondre_ : non, c'est Bezoard._
Mais tout ça n'est pas systématique et "c'est. .." marche bien dans presque toutes les situations.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> je dirais volontiers : _Bonjour, je suis Bezoard_


Vraiment ?  Je trouve pour ma part tout à fait curieux de dire _je suis_ suivi d'un patronyme ou autre nom propre ; je ne l'emploierais que suivi d'une fonction (p. ex. : _Je suis le secrétaire de…_).

Avec un patronyme, je dirais : _Bonjour Monsieur/Madame, M. Dupond à l'appareil_.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est pourtant tout à fait commun, peut-être plus aujourd'hui qu'hier. Quand j'étais jeune, on était censé se présenter au téléphone, en tant qu'homme, d'un simple, bref et viril _Dupont_, amélioré parfois en_ ici Dupont, Dupont à l'appareil_. Surtout pas de _Monsieur Dupont_, qui était considéré comme le comble de la suffisance.
Aujourd'hui, nous sommes inondés d'appels venant de plateformes téléphoniques ; _Bonjour, je suis Nabila, votre conseillère en téléphonie ; bonjour, je suis Kevin, de l'institut de sondage X._


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Surtout pas de _Monsieur Dupont_


Oui, en fait, je mettrais le prénom plutôt que _Monsieur_ :

_Bonjour Monsieur/Madame, Marc Dupond à l'appareil_.​
En revanche, avec un autre titre :

_Bonjour Monsieur/Madame, Maître Dupond à l'appareil_.​


----------



## SergueiL

Pour un premier contact téléphonique, je dirais soit "_X... à l'appareil_" ou "_mon nom est X.._.", "_je m'appelle X.._." ou simplement "_X..._" suivi de ma fonction (de l'agence Y) mais pas "_je suis X..._" qui me semble être une forme importée. Qui s'entend, certes, mais vraiment tant que cela ?


----------



## Igor89

Merci à tous.


SergueiL said:


> Pour un premier contact téléphonique, je dirais soit "_X... à l'appareil_" ou "_mon nom est X.._.", "_je m'appelle X.._." ou simplement "_X..._" suivi de ma fonction (de l'agence Y) mais pas "_je suis X..._" qui me semble être une forme importée. Qui s'entend, certes, mais vraiment tant que cela ?


Je n'ai compris si tu utilises ces formes quand tu appelle qualcun.


Bezoard said:


> Cela dépend.
> Si c'est moi qui téléphone et que je me présente à mon interlocuteur, je dirais volontiers : Bonjour, je suis Bezoard et je vous appelle pour...
> Si on me téléphone en demandant : Bonjour, pourrais-je parler à Bezoard?, je réponds : c'est moi. Ou si mon interlocuteur dit : Bonjour, c'est bien Arthur Dupont?, je peux répondre : non, c'est Bezoard.
> Mais tout ça n'est pas systématique et "c'est. .." marche bien dans presque toutes les situations.


Mais, si j'appelle, est-ce je peux dire:
A. Bonjour, c' est...?
B. Bonjour, je m'appelle...?
C. Bonjour, je suis...?


----------



## OLN

Si toi, tu appelles, la personne qui décroche se présente. Tu la salues et te présentes à ton tour.
Le plus commun est : _Bonjour Monsieur /Madame, Igor Dupond à l'appareil. Je suis l'assistant de../ le père de l'élève....  Je vous (r)appelle au sujet de.../pour convenir...
_
Je dirais aussi :_ Bonjour..., Monsieur/Maître/Docteur/ l'inspecteur _etc._ Dupond à l'appareil_, à la rigueur :_ Ici Igor Dupond _ou_ Ici Monsieur/Maître _etc._ Dupond. _
Si tu appelles un ami :_ Salut Pierre ! C'est Igor. _

Je ne dirais pas_ C'est _suivi mon nom pour me présenter quelqu'un qui ne me connaît pas ou à peine. De même et contrairement à Bezoard, je ne me présenterais jamais en disant _Je suis_ suivi de mon nom, qui comme cela a été dit, sent le calque d'une autre langue.

"Bonjour Monsieur. Je me présente, je m'appelle Kevin Martin et je suis... " sent le texte imposé ânonné par les employés des plateformes téléphoniques. On identifie ce genre d'appel en trois secondes, justement parce que Kevin dit "je m'appelle/ je suis Kevin" .


----------



## Igor89

Je suis en train de comprendre que il y a beaucoup expression... Et c'est très difficile. 
En Internet, j'ai lu que "à l'appareil le" est utilisée quand tu décroche et non quand tu appelles
J'ai un peu de confusion


----------



## Blougouz

Igor89 said:


> Bonjour, j'ai vu que, pour se presenter au telephone, nous pouvons dire "c'est"  mais aussi "je suis..." .
> Cette expression est utilisée? Quelle est la difference avec "c'est" ?
> Merci


Il y a en effet plein de façons de se présenter, comme tu as pu t'en rendre compte! Mais il y a des formulations qui ne sont pas naturelles.. Oln a raison, à part les plateformes téléphoniques, personne ne dira: " je me présente..." Par exemple...
Pour en revenir à ton premier post, je répondrais que dans un tout premier contact, je dis "Bonjour, je suis Blue Goose", (je me présente) mais lors des appels suivants je dis plutôt: "Bonjour, c'est Blue Goose" (pour dire que c'est moi, mais sachant qu'il me connaît déjà)


Igor89 said:


> En Internet, j'ai lu que "à l'appareil le" est utilisée quand tu décroche et non quand tu appelles
> J'ai un peu de confusion


non! Internet fait erreur... ça marche dans les deux sens. Cette tournure ne s'entend plus trop, en revanche...


----------



## Igor89

Merci...
Mais, selon toi, si je utilise c'est la première facon, qu'est-ce que tu pense?
Et, tu dis "je suis" sans "à l'appareille"  
Porquoi cette tournure n'est plus utilisée?


----------



## Igor89

Je prouve à faire un resumé.
Selon Bezoard, je puex utiliser soit "c'est" soit autres expressiones (je suis etc.)
Selon autres, "_c'est_" est colloquiale, mais "_je suis_" n'est pas equivalente à "c'est" (à utiliser avec une fonctionne).
Selon _l'Instituit Français_, nous pouvons utiliser soit "_c'es_t" soit "_je suis_" (formel) (ici le lien)
Je suis


----------



## OLN

Note que le texte dont tu as donné le lien a été écrit par un Nigérian "avec l’appui du _Français des affaires_ de la Chambre de Commerce et d’Industrie de Paris Île-de-France".
On y trouve p.4 :


> Dialogue 1
> Rahila :  Rahila, service ventes, Nigeria Trading Company Ltd.  Que puis-je faire pour vous?
> Bello :  Bonjour,* c'est Bello, secrétaire à la société Nestlé*.  Je voudrais un renseignement sur vos prix.


C'est familier. On sent que Rahila et Bello se connaissent (ils s'appellent apparemment par leurs prénoms) ou que l'employée du service des ventes est supposée savoir qui est Bello, et on peut se demander pourquoi Bello précise sa fonction de façon aussi solennelle, voire guindée. Il aurait pu simplement dire "Bonjour Rahila/Madame, c'est Bello de chez Nestlé". Peut-être que Bello est en fait son nom de famille, qu'il/elle est irritée ou se sent supérieur(e) et omet par conséquent de mettre un peu les formes.
Plus poliment, on dit : Bello à l'appareil, secrétaire...


> Dialogue 2
> Amina :  Société NBL, bonjour. Amina à l'appareil.
> Yusufu :  Bonjour Madame. *Je suis un client de votre entreprise*.(s'il veut garder l'anonymat) Je voudrais des informations sur vos produits.


Page 8, on trouve  :


> Secrétaire :  Société RIT, bonjour. Sarah à l’appareil !
> Client :    Bonjour Madame. *Je suis Monsieur Davilo, de la société APPRA*. Je voudrais des (...).


Je me répète, mais pour moi on dit en français standard : Bonjour Madame, Monsieur Davilo [à l'appareil], de la société...
As-tu consulté le _Français des affaires_ ?


----------



## Igor89

Merci.
Porquoi tu souligne que le texte dont tu as donné le lien a été écrit par un Nigérian? C'est un "français" different?



OLN said:


> As-tu consulté le _Français des affaires_ ?


 Non, j'ai trouvé la fiche dans Internet


----------



## Bezoard

OLN said:


> Je me répète, mais pour moi on dit en français standard : Bonjour Madame, Monsieur Davilo [à l'appareil], de la société...


Le français standard me semble avoir pas mal évolué sur ce point, ce qui paraît bien normal avec la montée en puissance des services commerciaux par téléphone et des plateformes téléphoniques.


----------



## OLN

Il y a une différence entre le français standard et le français des standards téléphoniques délocalisés. 


Igor89 said:


> Pourquoi tu soulignes que le texte dont j'ai donné le lien a été écrit par un Nigérian? C'est un "français" différent?


On ne parle pas français au Nigeria. Ne pas confondre Nigeria et Niger.


----------



## Bezoard

OLN said:


> Il y a une différence entre le français standard et le français des standards téléphoniques délocalisés.


Contrairement au noyau de la langue, forgé et poli par des siècles de littérature,  les usages au téléphone n'ont pas de référence littéraire solide, et comme tous les usages, ils peuvent subir une rapide évolution.  Dans les milieux du travail en France, l'étiquette a singulièrement changé par rapport à mes jeunes années ; finis les costumes trois-pièces,  le vouvoiement systématique, les salutations distantes ; aujourd'hui,  tenue décontractée presque toujours, laissant des centaines de cravates abandonnées dans les placards, je tutoie presque tout le monde, on s'appelle par les prénoms,  on se fait la bise entre collègues ... et vous voudriez que les usages au téléphone n'aient pas aussi changé !


----------



## Igor89

Igor89 said:


> Non, c'est Paul


Bonjour, est-ce que je peux dire "je suis"?


----------



## atcheque

« [Non, j]e suis Paul » oui


----------



## Maître Capello

Certains le disent, mais moi en aucun cas. […]


----------



## atcheque

En fait, je dois préciser_ : Non, je suis Paul _se dirait plus envers un inconnu ; _Non, c'est Paul_, si mon interlocuteur me connaît.


----------



## Igor89

Ah, bien! Merci! Si je bien entends
"Non, je suis (...)" pour un inconnu. 
"Non, c'est (...)" pour un connu. 
C'est juste?


----------



## atcheque

_C'est juste?_
Oui, tu m'as bien lu.
Non, rien n'est exact : ce n'est pas des mathématiques. Lis le commentaire de MC.


----------



## Igor89

Bien, je voulais dire si j'avais bien compris ton message (c'est vs je suis-connu vs inconnu)...
OK, rien n'est exact car tu peux dire la meme chose en differentes modes...  juste ?


----------

